# What's happened to the "Oh what a wally I am" thread?



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2013)

I've just noticed that the above mentioned thread in Beginners has dropped to about 5 replies when it was several pages long and I now appear to be the thread starter, which I'm fairly sure I wasn't.

What's going on?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2013)

It is here


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2013)

So it is. So what is this one then?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> So it is. So what is this one then?


An evil twin


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2013)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 May 2013)

Definitely something screwy as my "OP" in the duplicate thread was originally in this thread.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2013)

I also thought I'd posted in the original but now my post is in the evil twin


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> I also thought I'd posted in the original but now my post is in the evil twin


Totally confused... It seems to have moved again!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 May 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> Totally confused... It seems to have moved again!


 I think someone is in the process of sorting it out.


----------



## Shaun (5 May 2013)

It seems your post was moved out of the original thread into one of its own. I can't see anything in the mods forum to indicate why, so presume it was accidental. People have then followed-up based on the thread title, which was a duplicate of the original.

I've moved your post back to it's original thread "Wrong tyre size fitted - have I been ripped off?" and moved the others back to "Oh what a wally I am".

Sorted.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> It seems your post was moved out of the original thread into one of its own. I can't see anything in the mods forum to indicate why, so presume it was accidental. People have then followed-up based on the thread title, which was a duplicate of the original.
> 
> I've moved your post back to it's original thread "Wrong tyre size fitted - have I been ripped off?" and moved the others back to "Oh what a wally I am".
> 
> Sorted.


 Brilliant. Thanks Shaun!


----------



## coffeejo (5 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> It seems your post was moved out of the original thread into one of its own. I can't see anything in the mods forum to indicate why, so presume it was accidental.


One to add to the wally thread


----------



## GrasB (5 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> It seems your post was moved out of the original thread into one of its own. I can't see anything in the mods forum to indicate why, so presume it was accidental. People have then followed-up based on the thread title, which was a duplicate of the original.
> 
> I've moved your post back to it's original thread "Wrong tyre size fitted - have I been ripped off?" and moved the others back to "Oh what a wally I am".
> 
> Sorted.


My post in the "Wrong tyre size fitted - have I been ripped off?" thread belongs in "Oh what a wally I am" as well.


----------



## Shaun (5 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> My post in the "Wrong tyre size fitted - have I been ripped off?" thread belongs in "Oh what a wally I am" as well.



Sorted


----------



## snorri (5 May 2013)

Shaun, you have the patience of a saint.


----------

